# Who has The AeroFlo ???



## ericcox134 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been gowing in soil for about 2 years now with great results. But now I am ready to skip hydro and go aero. I have an aeropoic cloner and am mastering that now at this time. My plan is to get an aeroflo60 site. I will be rooting my clones in my aeroponics 141 site machine, then transplanting into the AeroFlo60. With no more than 7 days Veg time I will go straight to flower. I plan to use a pure 100% indica purple strain such as GDP. GDP is generally an 8 week flower time indoor in soil however I have heard that with aeroponics such as aeroflo an 8 week strain can be fully done within 6 weeks. Is this true?? Anyways, if you have the aeroflo system please give all the best advice to me. I will be using the aeroflo 60 with 2 1000 digital lumnatek ballast hortilux bulbs. Water chiller AC. Money is no object and I will have the room 100% dialed. The aeroflo 60 is approx. 4x8. I would like to yield at least 15 grams per plant if possible. Again I will be using 2 1000s. rooted clones approx 1 week veg then 12/12 SOG loli pop style. Please give any and all advice. Thanks guys.


----------



## dewby (Sep 17, 2008)

15 grams? Shouldn't you get a lot more?


----------



## iloveit (Sep 17, 2008)

There was a member on another site called "Heath Robinson" who was very good in terms of experience and one to receive advice from he had many grow journals one of them was with an Aero Flo 56. Im not sure If allowed to mention the website here but even if I am the site has been having problems for about a month & will not allow you to view any threads.

But try searching for his member name you may get lucky.


----------



## ericcox134 (Sep 17, 2008)

I will search for him thanks. Im really hoping to find a very sucessfull aeroflo grower on this site. Anyone?


----------



## Indica722 (Sep 17, 2008)

I run a aeroflo60 myself,,,But check the thread by Gooey...Just search aeroflo you will find it...He has a whole grow journal of a run..He netted about 5 pounds with 57 sites used....


----------



## ericcox134 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Indica I will check that right now.


----------



## ericcox134 (Sep 18, 2008)

Indica 722 I have searched for gooey and aeroflo and can not find anything. Do you have a link I would really like to read that thread.


----------



## Indica722 (Sep 18, 2008)

its in the GROW JOURNAL section....Aeroponic AF-Gooey


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 20, 2008)

iloveit said:


> There was a member on another site called "Heath Robinson" who was very good in terms of experience and one to receive advice from he had many grow journals one of them was with an Aero Flo 56. Im not sure If allowed to mention the website here but even if I am the site has been having problems for about a month & will not allow you to view any threads.
> 
> But try searching for his member name you may get lucky.


The aeroflo system can produce very high yields, the most important thing is to keep the rez temps below 72f. here are a some pics from a previous grow using an Aeroflo56.
































































Heath


----------



## iloveit (Oct 20, 2008)

Heath Robinson said:


> The aeroflo system can produce very high yields, the most important thing is to keep the rez temps below 72f. here are a some pics from a previous grow using an Aeroflo56.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY GOD HEATH IS THAT REALLY YOU?
I THOUGHT I LOST YOU FOREVER DUDE, I AM OVER THE MOON TO SEE YOUR CLASSIC AVATAR ON THIS SITE.

What hapened to GH420? (you know what I mean)

Man have I got some questions for you! Ill wait for a few changes in my grow & give you some time to settle down in the community.

Again its great to hear from you my friend.


NOTE TO OTHER READERS:
THE REASON WHY IM JUMPING UP & DOWN LIKE A LITTLE GIRL WHO HAS BEEN GIVEN HER FIRST BARBIE IS BECAUSE HEATH IS A REALLY COOL, HUMBLE, HELP FULL, KNOWLEDGEABLE GROWER HE IS THE EQUIVALENT OF THE GREAT (DARE I SAY IT) "AL B FUCT". AND IF YOUR ASKING WHOS "AL B FUCT" TAKE A LOOK AT THE BELOW THREADS:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/94811-al-b-faqt.html

I WISH I HAD "HEATHS" POSTS SAVED THEY ARE EXCELLENT GUIDES FOR ALL TYPES OF GROWERS.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheers *iloveit* Hg is supposed to be coming back but we will have to wait and see. Any questions fire away and thanks for the kind words 


Heath


----------



## iloveit (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheers Heath, could you help me out with my grow Im only just started to grow but Im already having problems (I think my main concern is mould on my germinated seeds).
Heres thelink to my grow journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/110486-my-first-very-expensive-closet.html


----------

